# This makes me sad and mad all in one!



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

I hate seeing these ads and people act like it is no big deal. Why can't people love God's animals the right way?


276884 Egypt Cheetah, Baby Lions, tiger cubs, Leopard,black jaguar cubs, and Fennec foxes for sale Classifieds Free Ad Post Local Ads Free Advertising


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow.....that's unbelievable.... and so wrong on every level!
And the scarey thing is.....people are stupid and cruel enough to buy wild animals!
No matter how 'hand-reared' a wild animal is....IT'S A WILD ANIMAL!!!!
Not only are they putting themselves at risk.... a wild animal should NEVER be kept in captivity....
I agree, Charleen.... this makes me so mad!!!!!!


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

Walking past a shop in our local area in Alexandria the other day and they had two boxes on the pavement, we went to see what was in them and saw that a shop owner was selling baby turtles and baby crocodiles for 250 LE each!!!! The turtles I know it's sometimes normal to buy but crocodiles , who buys these animals?????


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

mamasue said:


> Wow.....that's unbelievable.... and so wrong on every level!
> And the scarey thing is.....people are stupid and cruel enough to buy wild animals!
> No matter how 'hand-reared' a wild animal is....IT'S A WILD ANIMAL!!!!
> Not only are they putting themselves at risk.... a wild animal should NEVER be kept in captivity....
> I agree, Charleen.... this makes me so mad!!!!!!


Just watched a documentary about a lady who had her face totally destroyed by a pet chimp....totally agree wild animals should be left in the wild.Do agree though with zoos who have a breeding programme for animals that would be come extinct.Have a wonderful place here in England called Monkey World who rescues all these animals who can not be rehabilated but gives them the nearest thing possible to a natural life.


----------



## saafend (Dec 21, 2010)

I too like monkey world, in Wales we have a similar set up but with sheep. Us locals love it but never really taken off with the tourists. They just dont appreciate sheep like us.

Saaf


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Just watched a documentary about a lady who had her face totally destroyed by a pet chimp....totally agree wild animals should be left in the wild.Do agree though with zoos who have a breeding programme for animals that would be come extinct.Have a wonderful place here in England called Monkey World who rescues all these animals who can not be rehabilated but gives them the nearest thing possible to a natural life.




I love watching Monkey world on tv.. new series starts Monday on the discovery channel.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have sent a copy of this advert to World wildlife fund.


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have sent a copy of this advert to World wildlife fund.


Really? I find them all over egyptian classified sites. Monkeys are normal. bUt TIGERS!! I thought Bengal tigers were endangered? Thanks a lot for doing this. I really hate it when animals are disregarded. i know there are problems here and people need help but we can't ignore the silent animals...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

charleen said:


> Really? I find them all over egyptian classified sites. Monkeys are normal. bUt TIGERS!! I thought Bengal tigers were endangered? Thanks a lot for doing this. I really hate it when animals are disregarded. i know there are problems here and people need help but we can't ignore the silent animals...




Yes really.. No point in complaining if you don't do something to help.


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes really.. No point in complaining if you don't do something to help.


Thank you so much. I don't have any of these contacts but I would if I knew who to talk to. I really appreciate it.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

charleen said:


> Thank you so much. I don't have any of these contacts but I would if I knew who to talk to. I really appreciate it.




Well I don't have them either I just google and find out but saying that I am a member of WWF and have been for many years.

Just try and google what you want, ie help save wild animals, animal organisations etc.


----------

